# Best braid to leader knot



## firecat1981

Well I'm seeing several braid threads so figured I'd jump in. I've used the double barrel, double fisherman, prusik..... knot, or what ever you want to call it. But with big hands it's a bit of a pain. What knot do you guys use for your braid to mono/flouro leaders?


----------



## krash

Light # test I use its almost always a Bimini in the braid 10#-20# connected by uni-uni connection to 15#-30# mono or fluro, works for me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Crazy Alberto 20# braid to 20# mono. Fast and has not failed me once in 5-6 years (several unexpected BIG fish, one 47" Jack) but the key in any knot is retying when it shows any sign of wear. The knot just running in and out of the guides will wear it out. I usually retie at least once or twice a trip. Spit on the knot before you cinch it down and it will be so much stronger.


----------



## Kaptn'Nick

uni to uni, albright knot, FG knot


----------



## EasternGlow

Uni to Uni. I would definitely avoid an albright for braid-mono. Years ago when I first moved to braid, I tied an albright as I always had for mono-mono. It was an extremely slow day in Flamingo on the outside. Finally in the afternoon I spotted a lone redfish and made a good cast to him. He woofed it and after about 3 seconds that knot slipped. Tough way to learn the lesson, but immediately started tying uni-uni for braid to mono and haven't lost a single fish yet due to knot failure. Plenty of bigger fish too.


----------



## MSG

hands down - the fg knot - smallest profile possible and easy to do - 2nd place is a far ways from it


----------



## sjrobin

I use the Alberto but usually try not to do anything crazy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EasternGlow said:


> Uni to Uni. I would definitely avoid an albright for braid-mono. Years ago when I first moved to braid, I tied an albright as I always had for mono-mono. It was an extremely slow day in Flamingo on the outside. Finally in the afternoon I spotted a lone redfish and made a good cast to him. He woofed it and after about 3 seconds that knot slipped. Tough way to learn the lesson, but immediately started tying uni-uni for braid to mono and haven't lost a single fish yet due to knot failure. Plenty of bigger fish too.


The crazy alberto (modified alberto) wraps back over itself and I have never had it slip. 20# Sufix832 to 20# Big Game mono. 
I wouldn't base my opinion on a knot slipping just once, I always pull test every knot before the first cast.


----------



## EasternGlow

Everyone is going to have a knot they're most comfortable with. The Albright failed me first time, uni-uni hasn't failed once with hundreds of fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EasternGlow said:


> Everyone is going to have a knot they're most comfortable with. The Albright failed me first time, uni-uni hasn't failed once with hundreds of fish.


I totally understand, I love a Uni but I have recoils and like a long mono leader and the uni is too big and causes issues with catching on the recoils.


----------



## EasternGlow

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I totally understand, I love a Uni but I have recoils and like a long mono leader and the uni is too big and causes issues with catching on the recoils.


Makes good sense to me.


----------



## YnR

You can't go skinnier or stronger than a FG. I didn't have issues with uni to uni or the Albright with fish on but those knots would always break before my loop knot when I got hung up. Then I'd have to tie the whole rig again.


----------



## SpecManTim

firecat1981 said:


> Well I'm seeing several braid threads so figured I'd jump in. I've used the double barrel, double fisherman, prusik..... knot, or what ever you want to call it. But with big hands it's a bit of a pain. What knot do you guys use for your braid to mono/flouro leaders?


I use an Albright knot because it works for Nanofil as well as other braids. This has worked for me in the Midwest fishing for specs, gills and bass. I hope to be back to the flats soon to see how this works for inshore fish


----------



## SpecManTim

I use an Albright knot because it works for Nanofil as well as other braids. This has worked for me in the Midwest fishing for specs, gills and bass. I hope to be back to the flats soon to see how this works for inshore fish


----------



## Vertigo

Uni to Uni may not slip, but it's probably a weaker connection than other knots. I use a Double Albright, but a Blood Knot will work well also with only a little more fumbling. The FG knot is overkill, and the Alberto is just an Albright wound both ways.


----------



## seapro17sv

Vertigo said:


> Uni to Uni may not slip, but it's probably a weaker connection than other knots. I use a Double Albright, but a Blood Knot will work well also with only a little more fumbling. The FG knot is overkill, and the Alberto is just an Albright wound both ways.


I chose the Alberto about 5 years ago because I'm not very good with knots, and this is the easiest knot I've found and I've stuck with it. All my set ups are 15 lb. braid to 20 lb. Flourocarbon. Not one failure in five years, and I rarely re tie, making thousands of casts, and even catching a few fish along the way. Nothing really huge, but Red's up to 30", and Snook up to 32". It's also compact, and slides through the guides easily.


----------



## firecat1981

Thanks guys, I'm gonna spend a few hours learning to tie a few of these and do a bench test. I'm not sure I've ever used an alter to or fg, but I agree the uni to uni seems like it has the biggest failure potential.


----------



## sjrobin

The Alberto braid to fluorocarbon is tarpon tested tough.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

firecat1981 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm gonna spend a few hours learning to tie a few of these and do a bench test. I'm not sure I've ever used an alter to or fg, but I agree the uni to uni seems like it has the biggest failure potential.


The Alberto is the second most streamlined and the FG is the most streamlined but I can't get over the complexity of tying an FG while on the water especially while wading. It's a very slick knot though with 100% knot strength if done correctly.


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The Alberto is the second most streamlined and the FG is the most streamlined but I can't get over the complexity of tying an FG while on the water especially while wading. It's a very slick knot though with 100% knot strength if done correctly.


99%- Its a great knot if tied under tension. Wet hands on the water, moving around- not so much fun.. Mac loves tying knots so much I usually let him tie mine. HA.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK13 said:


> 99%- Its a great knot if tied under tension. Wet hands on the water, moving around- not so much fun.. Mac loves tying knots so much I usually let him tie mine. HA.


That's trust!


----------



## SomaliPirate

I use an Albright if I know the knot will be passing through the guides a lot and a uni to uni otherwise.


----------



## Cronced

The best knot is the one you tie correctly and accurately. Not everyone will have the same results with identical knots. Example... some like the Albright over the uni. But I never tied it much so a uni works better for me.


----------



## ZaneD

I also vote the FG knot as #1, however most of the time if I'm out fishing and I need to re-rig I go for the uni to uni.


----------



## Backwater

Simplified FG knot!


----------



## Str8-Six

I do a Bimini twist with really thin braid and spider twist with thicker. Then I tie an Albright to the loop. Knot is 100% when done correctly. You can cut off the leader and keep your braid loop which is convenient too if you want to change your leader quickly.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Always uni to uni... strong and the only time they fail is if they run through the guides a lot and are thick... they can eventually wear and break (takes a lot of casting). I usually keep my leader short anyways so when I cast the knot never goes through the guides.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FSUDrew99 said:


> Always uni to uni... strong and the only time they fail is if they run through the guides a lot and are thick... they can eventually wear and break (takes a lot of casting). I usually keep my leader short anyways so when I cast the knot never goes through the guides.


Have you tried a crazy alberto and a longer leader?


----------



## FSUDrew99

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Have you tried a crazy alberto and a longer leader?


Nope, honestly never heard of it. Ill look it up though...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

FSUDrew99 said:


> Nope, honestly never heard of it. Ill look it up though...


Just a modified albright, it's much smaller than the uni to uni and just as strong. The only knot smaller is the FG, GT or Sebile because the line is single and not doubled up.


----------



## Rick hambric

Bob sands or slim beauty are my preferred. Never had either fail me


----------



## j102

Braid to leader (Fluoro or Mono) I use the uni to uni knot.
I never heard of the Crazy Alberto knot. But I will check it out.


----------



## Pbertell

I never knew it was the crazy Alberto knot. I learned this knot from Capt. Mike Hutchisson but he ties it the leader to braid that has a bimini.... Best knot for sure! IMO


----------



## crboggs

Modified Albright if throwing artificials.
Double Uni if soaking bait or throwing a cork.


----------



## SpecManTim

SpecManTim said:


> I use an Albright knot because it works for Nanofil as well as other braids. This has worked for me in the Midwest fishing for specs, gills and bass. I hope to be back to the flats soon to see how this works for inshore fish


SpecManTim are you my doubleganger  Every thing in this post is me. Nickname is CrappieTim, live in the Midwest, chase bass, crappie and gills, swear by Nanofil and last but least count the days until I get back on the flats. Heading to the space coast in a month


----------



## Icroc

FG if your tying at the house. This is hands down the best knot. Uni to uni if tying on the boat.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Used the double uni, blood, FG, and several others, my current favorite is the Tony Pena knot. Almost as slim and strong as the FG, but doesn't unravel or have the high potential to tie improperly like the FG, and about as quick and easy to tie as a double uni for me, even in the boat. 

Tie an overhand knot in your leader, pass the braid through it, make 10 wraps down the leader and 10 wraps back up, then tuck the tag end of the braid between the two lines. Pulls tight easily every time, I finish it off with a uni knot around the tag end of the leader and the braid, but most examples don't show it. 

http://www.gulffishing.com/images/rnr041.jpg


----------



## CurtisWright

Albright. 14 wraps up, 6 wraps back down.

I actually use an Albright for everything. Its quick, easy, and works.
Fly line to backing.
Fly line to leader.
Soft wire to mono tippit.
Splicing on sections of tippit to thicker mono.


----------



## firecat1981

I'll have to try the Tony pena, but for now I thing the FG knot has won me over.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

The FG takes six hands, your mouth, both feet, the steering wheel and the neighbors cat to tie but it’s badass. If you want a quick, strong and super slim transition knot tie the Crazy Alberto. You don’t tie a big overhand knot in the mono like the others, it’s a loop in the mono with the braid through it, around 4-5 times, back over itself 4-5 times and back out the loop. Spit on it, cinch it down and you have the second smallest knot other than the FG/GT/Sebile Knot and it has NEVER failed me in 6-7 years since I started using it.


----------



## MSG

I find the fg actually pretty quick once you have learned it.


----------



## Pole Position

^
Agree....it's like every other knot---after a while you can tie it blindfolded. The key is to make sure you remember to cinch it down after tying the half-hitches.

Here is a pretty good summary of knot strengths / how-tos:

https://www.saltstrong.com/articles/fishing-knots/


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MSG said:


> I find the fg actually pretty quick once you have learned it.


I need to learn it. What # mono and braid are you joining? I generally use 20# braid and mono.


----------



## firecat1981

I didn't find the FG knot hard to tie at all. Way easier then the double barrel and uni to uni I was doing before. I'm joining 20lbs fluro leader to 10 lbs braid, or 40lbs fluro leadr to 30lbs braid.


----------



## Ron_D

This is the best instructional video I have seen for the FG. Once you get it down it’s not difficult to tie.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I just tied the FG knot and my Crazy Alberto with the same 20# J-Braid and 20# Trilene Big Game and my Crazy Alberto is ten times faster, shorter in length and not really much difference in diameter. 
Here’s the CA Knot next to the FG:

FG Knot








Crazy Alberto Knot

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pole Position

^

https://www.saltstrong.com/articles/fishing-knots/

*Crazy Alberto Knot*
Pro: Nice low profile knot with a strong breaking point
Con: Up to 30% weaker than the FG knot in my tests


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Posting a link to the knot I use. This is my go to knot to tie two lines together. Lines should be of similar diameter. I can tie this knot in 20MPH winds, pitching and rolling in 3ft seas, or while wading. No fancy name but its a damn fine knot. I use it on all my bait casters and spinning rods and have used it a few times in my lighter fly leaders. Tie it once and you never forget how to tie it. its that simple. Ive broken rods before the knot has failed! For inshore fishing I like at least 3 wraps and beach front I like about 4-5 wraps.


----------



## bryson

GullsGoneWild said:


> Posting a link to the knot I use. This is my go to knot to tie two lines together. Lines should be of similar diameter. I can tie this knot in 20MPH winds, pitching and rolling in 3ft seas, or while wading. No fancy name but its a damn fine knot. I use it on all my bait casters and spinning rods and have used it a few times in my lighter fly leaders. Tie it once and you never forget how to tie it. its that simple. Ive broken rods before the knot has failed! For inshore fishing I like at least 3 wraps and beach front I like about 4-5 wraps.


That's just a surgeon's knot. It's a great, simple knot -- I use it all the time for joining two mono lines, especially if they are of different diameters (heavy bite leader on tippet, for example). I don't use it often from braid to mono, but I've heard that it needs additional wraps to work well.


----------



## yobata

GullsGoneWild said:


> Posting a link to the knot I use. This is my go to knot to tie two lines together. Lines should be of similar diameter. I can tie this knot in 20MPH winds, pitching and rolling in 3ft seas, or while wading. No fancy name but its a damn fine knot. I use it on all my bait casters and spinning rods and have used it a few times in my lighter fly leaders. Tie it once and you never forget how to tie it. its that simple. Ive broken rods before the knot has failed! For inshore fishing I like at least 3 wraps and beach front I like about 4-5 wraps.


I use this for mono to mono, or mono to flouro (I only do 3 wraps). For braid to floro or braid to mono I use the Crazy Alberto with 6 wraps up and 6 down


----------



## GullsGoneWild

bryson said:


> That's just a surgeon's knot. It's a great, simple knot -- I use it all the time for joining two mono lines, especially if they are of different diameters (heavy bite leader on tippet, for example). I don't use it often from braid to mono, but I've heard that it needs additional wraps to work well.


I never knew it had a proper name and ive had trouble trying to join 60lb mono to 40lb mono with this knot. I may have done something wrong but the 60lb didn't want to cinch down correctly. For braid to mono I normally use at least 3 wraps but if I have plenty of tag end and leader i'll go 4 to 5 wraps. 



yobata said:


> I use this for mono to mono, or mono to flouro (I only do 3 wraps). For braid to floro or braid to mono I use the Crazy Alberto with 6 wraps up and 6 down


I think 3 wraps is the least amount you want. When I first learned this knot I tried different number of wraps and found even at 7-8 wraps It would still cinch down easily.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pole Position said:


> ^
> 
> https://www.saltstrong.com/articles/fishing-knots/
> 
> *Crazy Alberto Knot*
> Pro: Nice low profile knot with a strong breaking point
> Con: Up to 30% weaker than the FG knot in my tests


I don’t need Saltstrong to tell me the knot I have been using for over 6 years that has NEVER broken is weak. I have caught everything from 47” jacks, 48” reds, 32” gag grouper, 30 1/2” trout etc. and has never broken. All those bigger fish plus thousands of other fish I have caught were on 20# braid and 20# Big Game mono leader. Maybe I’m just good at tying knots or I can just fight fish, I don’t know! Maybe I can show those two guys a thing or two about spitting on transition knots before cinching them down. 
I am sure the FG knot is a sweet knot but I’m not sold on it. I’ll have my CA knot tied and catching fish while the other guy is still counting to 25 wrapping a half inch long cat turd knot.


----------



## Pole Position

Geez, Smackdaddy---I bet you're a real joy to fish with. It has generally been my experience that those who feel the need to verbose on the number / size of fish they've caught usually don't have a clue, and I'm guessing you're no exception. So forgive me if you come across as a 1st class jerk who is too simple-minded to learn how to tie a knot that shouldnt take more than 30 seconds for any 5 yr old.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Pole Position said:


> Geez, Smackdaddy---I bet you're a real joy to fish with. It has generally been my experience that those who feel the need to verbose on the number / size of fish they've caught usually don't have a clue, and I'm guessing you're no exception. So forgive me if you come across as a 1st class jerk who is too simple-minded to learn how to tie a knot that shouldnt take more than 30 seconds for any 5 yr old.


No need to put me down just because you can’t take my banter. 
I post the size of the fish I caught on that knot to illustrate how strong the knot is, I have no reason to try to impress people. Come fish with me some time, it’s an open invitation and I promise you will have a great time and you will see I’m not whatever you got your panties in a backlash about. Several guys on here have fished with me, let them tell you.


----------



## bryson

I think the big thing about line to leader knots is that you are never (rarely) putting that kind of pressure on a fish -- if you are fishing 10# braid mainline and 15# leader, there are almost zero scenarios where you put 7# of pressure on that fish. So, a 70% knot is fine, overkill even.

Likewise, for big tarpon -- say you're running 30# braid and 60# leader, you probably aren't going to throw 20# of drag at that fish if you want to land him.

Okay, what about grouper and stuff, bottom fishing. Now maybe you're looking at big drag -- there's almost no downside to just increasing the braid to 50#. Voila, a 70% knot is plenty strong.

Bottom line, tie a knot you know how to tie, and can tie well every. single. time. Figure out what's important to you (knot size, strength, time to tie), and choose the right knot for it. For inshore stuff, I tie the FG since it's super thin and I tend to cast with the knot well inside my guides. I'd still tie it if it were a 70% knot, since the strength isn't the big selling point for me. If you can cast your surgeons/albright/uni just fine and you tie it well, then that's what you need to tie.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

bryson said:


> I think the big thing about line to leader knots is that you are never (rarely) putting that kind of pressure on a fish -- if you are fishing 10# braid mainline and 15# leader, there are almost zero scenarios where you put 7# of pressure on that fish. So, a 70% knot is fine, overkill even.
> 
> Likewise, for big tarpon -- say you're running 30# braid and 60# leader, you probably aren't going to throw 20# of drag at that fish if you want to land him.
> 
> Okay, what about grouper and stuff, bottom fishing. Now maybe you're looking at big drag -- there's almost no downside to just increasing the braid to 50#. Voila, a 70% knot is plenty strong.
> 
> Bottom line, tie a knot you know how to tie, and can tie well every. single. time. Figure out what's important to you (knot size, strength, time to tie), and choose the right knot for it. For inshore stuff, I tie the FG since it's super thin and I tend to cast with the knot well inside my guides. I'd still tie it if it were a 70% knot, since the strength isn't the big selling point for me. If you can cast your surgeons/albright/uni just fine and you tie it well, then that's what you need to tie.


Right on


----------



## albrighty_then

Fg hands down


----------



## jimsmicro

You can't really argue with the science behind these breaking strength tests. No matter how many grouper or reds you caught with the uni knot it doesn't mean that it's the strongest knot you could be tying. It might be the easiest knot for you to tie, and that might make it the best for YOU, but the facts speak for themselves and they say that the FG is the strongest with the modified albright (or what people seem in here seem to be calling the crazy alberto) coming in second place. I personally don't care to spend the time or energy learning the FG but I'm not going to sit here and put it down because I've caught a million reds or trout on the albright. Furthermore the uni can and DOES slip when tying small diameter braid to heavy diameter leader, like when grouper fishing. The uni is a great knot and fairly easy to tie but in my opinion it's more time consuming than tying the modified albright. Only you can decide whether you're more interested in just tying what you know because it works or whether you want to be tying the strongest knot even if it means more time or learning a new knot. In reality if you're tying either the uni, albright/alberto, or FG you're probably going to land that fish. If your drag is set up properly you'll probably not come anywhere close to the breaking strength of your main line.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

bryson said:


> That's just a surgeon's knot. It's a great, simple knot -- I use it all the time for joining two mono lines, especially if they are of different diameters (heavy bite leader on tippet, for example). I don't use it often from braid to mono, but I've heard that it needs additional wraps to work well.


Only knot I use, happy with it.


----------



## albrighty_then

The thing about the fg knot is the slimness and how the tag ends don't stick out, so it slides through the guides better and doesn't pick up grass or trash in the water. It takes a little longer to tie but the usability for me outweighs that.


----------

